# I'm 25 and jealous of my 2 year old baby cousin



## dark_angel (Oct 21, 2013)

I'll just cut to the chase. He is my cousin's kid. I'm really jealous bc he gets to see Santa and the Easter bunny. He even went trick or treating last year. I been wanting to do all these but hadn't been allowed to since middle of high school. Then I turned 18 and was allowed to make my own decisions. Of course, it decided to see Santa and the Easter bunny the first chance I got. However, when I got in line at the mall, they asked me both times if I had a child with me. And I was wanting to take a picture with Santa myself! It's with my own money. 


I also wanted to go trick or treating. However, I couldn't get any of my friends to go with me, so I never got to go. Also, he gets to color with crayons. I bought one myself and got bitched at by my family. Why? I color better than him and stay within the lines. Anyway, plz help. Is it normal?


----------



## Hollow Man (Aug 12, 2011)

It seems like you want to do activities that are traditionally for children. Small young children, at that. It's an interesting thing to hear of. I think most people may go through what you go through. However, you go through it at a more intense or drastic way than most people would. At the point of other people pointing and wondering what your motives are and thinking that it's "weird". This definitely makes people suspicious and uncomfortable. They may be worried about kids around having interactions with you or the people just do not see what you want as a reasonable thing. They may see you as violating their boundaries or feel uncomfortable with the concept of an adult doing activities intended for children. Whether this is right or wrong is very hard to answer. 

Maybe you never got to experience what your 2 year-old cousin is experiencing. It seems like you want to experience these things in the same way as a child too with attention and appreciation that is given to a child when you are in fact older. People have different standards for individuals because of age and abilities

I've done things too that intimidate or make people think I should be doing different things, like taking a nursing assistant class...a man bitterly said , "Isn't that for high school girls to do" to me, a man in his mid 20s. Sometimes it's really hard for me to deal with people's ideas of what should and shouldn't be done. 

In the end, it's not normal but not necessarily harmful or bad. I think you may be kidding, though, I'm not sure if you are. I am trying to treat it as if you're not because maybe you actually do want to do these things. It's ultimately a case of people being uncomfortable with your activity choices and these activities in themselves aren't harmful unless you take into account people uncomfortable with you which is debatable. There may be some ways to disguise these interests in a way of using crayons in an art project in your own way (not a coloring book or do a color book with people who don't judge and understand you if that's your bag) and doing activities with kids and encouraging them to enjoy them and egg them on on the awesomeness of Santa. In truth, I believe some parents do this. They may want to be kids again...maybe...

I also had a friend in his thirties who loved watching Hannah Montana and Power Rangers. I let it go, he thought it was funny and good entertainment , but it was always hard to stick up for him when he openly admitted in front of paranoid people who don't understand him and his interest levels. But I tried to talk to people about it in private not to make him feel obligated to fit in. I never found a cohesive constructive way to make our friendship seamless as I wanted and accepting in front of other people.


----------



## dark_angel (Oct 21, 2013)

It's weird that ppl looks down on me for having child interests despite the fact that I also have adult interests. I like clubbing, playing beer pong, etc. Hell, I also have a part time job. Yet, at the sight of me coloring with crayons, lots of ppl don't wanna get to know me. All they see is the weird person in her 20s coloring in a coloring book.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

No need to be jealous, you can still do all these things  Fuck what people say, just be yourself... remaining childlike is totally awesome


----------



## dark_angel (Oct 21, 2013)

Thx. Ur one of the very few ppl with a positive attitude towards this


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

https://xkcd.com/150/


I think it's all down to balance and control. There's nothing wrong with doing childlike things (I know I do...I still sleep with my teddy bear even though I'm 30). But I think you have to keep them in control too...you don't want to be overly dependent on them. 


I've noticed that it's good to show your diversity as a person to new people too. When I first meet someone, or if I'm with a group of friends, I'm not going to bring attention to the fact that I sleep with a teddy bear. I know most people probably find it a little weird. I don't feel the need to bring it into the conversation because it's not the center of who I am. But, once I get to trust a friend, I might tell them so that I can be more comfortable with myself.


So I think it's good for you to find ways to express these things without coming across like they define who you are or like you're obsessed with them.


Hopefully you can find other ways to engage in some of these interests that don't rub people the wrong way. I know I still enjoy going to natural history museums, for example. 


It also might help if you actually do things with actual kids so you can kind of enjoy the experience with them. I've noticed a lot of parents of young kids almost enjoy the child-like activities as much as their children do.


----------



## pretense (Jan 2, 2013)

Me too!

lol, I fucking love legos and I can't play with them because people will look down on me. Last time I got to play with them was with the daughter of a cousin. I really need to have a kid so I can play lego without being judged.


----------



## dark_angel (Oct 21, 2013)

I need to take up Legos soon and watch the Lego movie.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Protip: Do all those childish things with your cousin, everyone will think you're adorable with him/her/it.

For example? Trick or treating, bring your cousin, don't ask me how, I am hypothesizing it'll be adorable to the masses compared to doing that alone.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey, I took a pic with santa at the mall at 17 dressed all goth and shit. Fuck what people say


----------



## Hikikomori (Feb 14, 2013)

I've always been envious of my stillborn brother.


----------



## sceptical mystic (Mar 6, 2014)

consciousness said:


> I fucking love legos and I can't play with them because people will look down on me. Last time I got to play with them was with the daughter of a cousin. I really need to have a kid so I can play lego without being judged.


You're welcome to come and play Legos with me! :laughing:

Last December I went to the mall and bought a giant box of them. Screw the world and people who have a problem with it. I'm a grown-up, it's my hard-earned money and I do what I want with it.

Some people like spending their money on status symbols. I like playing LEGOOOS!


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

Who doesn't want to do fun shit?
Why should it only be for kids?
My friends get their picture with Santa. They are a couple, no kids. They went this year after they got a dog and will go again next year with their newest canine addition (they have 2 total). 
I say be yourself. If you aren't hurting anyone, then let your inner kid out.
My other friend goes places dressed in costumes, just to make people laugh. People love it.

It's the shit about you that makes you happy that makes you likable (unless you like some really messed up stuff, obv). Your inner kid is probably something delightful to others. Family members like to give each other shit sometimes, it's what they do. Don't let them stop your fun.

Also... to be honest I notice a trend of adults doing kidlike stuff these days. It's tres chic to be amusing and keep your inner kid alive.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

I sort of understand what you mean, OP. Once I grew older I realized my best years lay behind me.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Hikikomori said:


> I've always been envious of my stillborn brother.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Dude what? This is not a troll thread?


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

My older sister used to take me and my twin sister to places she wanted to go but felt she couldnt because of social pressures! This led to us being taken to every harry potter film despite having no interest in them xD


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

Funny thing about growing up. You finally get to do whatever you want, except anything you might actually want to do. :tongue:


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

sceptical mystic said:


> You're welcome to come and play Legos with me! :laughing:
> 
> Last December I went to the mall and bought a giant box of them. Screw the world and people who have a problem with it. I'm a grown-up, it's my hard-earned money and I do what I want with it.
> 
> Some people like spending their money on status symbols. I like playing LEGOOOS!


Years ago, I got a friend of mine a box of Star Wars Lego for her 23th birthday. To this day she still tells me and all the people she knows how awesome of a gift that was.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Stuart Brown: Play is more than just fun | Talk Video | TED

Play is useful for adults, but society tries to stifle us for some reason. 

Institute for Play Research References [Access Restricted]

Do what you need to. Science is on your side.


----------

